# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  video and audio plugin ubar - жуткая вещь

## kisss_of_death

Здравствуйте!

Подскажите, с какими программами устанавливается зараза video and audio plugin ubar? Подцепил эту гадость, еле вычистил. Не хочется еще раз заразиться. Заранее благодарен всем, кто откликнктся

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Здравствуйте!
Лучше вспомнить, что Вы устанавливали в последнее время. Многие условно бесплатные программы могут прибегать к установке таких вот вещей.

----------


## kisss_of_death

В том то и дело, что компьютер был у ребенка какое-то время. Поэтому увы, я не знаю, с чем установилась эта зараза.

----------

